# troubling relaxing bow shoulder



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Too short or too long of a draw can cause trouble with that.


----------



## tackful (Nov 30, 2010)

How is your arm/elbow rotation? I am wondering if you might be forcing it too much in order to achieve a vertical elbow crease. Certainly too much tension here would defeat the purpose.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ok .:shade: im guessing[ without a pic ] that the elbow is bent, and you are probaly useing the shoulder to hold the bow in position a relaxed one should be the same height as the other..not cuped or rolled forward...just try opening your stance some...this will make you arm go to the forwards position...


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

To much draw weight can cause problems relaxing.


----------



## power (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree with xecutioner, too much draw weight can cause problem if you are not used to it.If you think your draw weight is ok try not to use shoulder to hold the bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Src48nm2 said:


> i have been shooting for a couple of years now and think my form is coming around. i have been told i need to relax my left shoulder, but no matter what i try nothing seems to work. any form tips to help this?


Please post up a picture,
with the arrow dead level in the photo.

Depending on what you are doing,
then...
we can provide better suggestions.


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Try this. How much does your bow weigh? 6, 7, 8 pounds? It doesn't matter the exact weight but lets say it weights 8 pounds. Pick it up, set your grip, hook your release and lift the bow like it weighs 8 pounds. 8 pounds is roughly the weight of a gallon of milk. When you carry a gallon of milk to the counter from the fridge and lift it to the counter, you normally lift it pretty easily and like it weighs 8 pounds, correct. I see a lot of people raise their bows like they weigh as much as their Mother-in-Law. This immediately causes the shoulder to raise up and out of position for proper archery form and it places tention on the anterior deltoid muscle. So the next time you pick up your bow, consciously think about how much it weighs and lift it accordingly. It will suprise you that if you raise it slow and according to what it weighs, the bow arm shoulder will stay in the down position. Once there, as you draw the bow, allow the force of bow draw weight to push your shoulder into the shoulder girdle. This sets the bone to bone contact and results in the shoulder aligning in the low position because anatomically, if pushed back into the shoulder girdle, it fits in a low manner.

Hope it helps. Really, everbody try the lifting it like it weighs 8 pounds trick. I learned it from an Olympic coach. It amazes me how simple we make the complicated.


----------

